# CPR Card



## Jeremy89 (Jun 16, 2008)

So the first day of my EMT class (last October ) we did our CPR for BLS providers.  The class ended in December and I got my Cert in January.  However, I never received my CPR card.  I've been calling and emailing my instructor and the owner of the place with no success.  He claims he gave them all out and doesn't have mine.  I didn't miss a day of class and I know he never handed them out.

Is there anywhere that would have my card on file so I could get a copy of it?  It was through American Heart Association and I couldn't find anything on their website.  I'm close to my first job in EMS (well, its actually for the public schools) and I'm sure they would like a copy of that card.

Thanks!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh they do want a card. Contact the AHA and see if they can send you a new card. if your teacher did things accurately then they should have you on record so they should just send you a new one.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 16, 2008)

aha requires the roster for the class to maintained on file at the affiliated training center(probably your emt school)for xx amount of time. while i dont remember what x ='s, its certainly more than a year. 

unless your school makes copies of all cards made, nobody will have a copy of your card. they arent forwarded to aha.

you have two choices that i can see:

1) call the school and request a copy of your card and pay for it(anywhere from 1-5 dollars). they can pull the roster from the file they are required to have, and reprint a card with the dates on file.

2) take another bcls course. this is kind of a disappointing solution, since your school is at fault here but sometimes you just have to cut your losses, give up and do what you need to do.


EDIT: in my 5 years as an aha instructor working in a training center headed by a member of the aha regional faculty, i have never submitted record directly to the aha, nor have i seen or heard of such being done. we have to maintain all the rosters of classes taught throughout the year at the training center and the aha comes in and examines them for compliance. they dont make copies or take the files with them. we have to maintain them. thusly, the american heart association doesnt directly maintain records of who is certified by them. they require each individual training center to maintain those records. all calling the aha will do is waste some of your time. im sure you could lodge a complaint with regional/national if you call them, but they wont be able to "look up" if you have a card. thats the job of the training center


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Funny thing is I've actually given CPR before, but I just dont have that damn card!   Grrr...


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 16, 2008)

Good luck Jeremy! I'm going through a BLS card dilemma too. About a year ago my boss lost my card when she was photocopying it for records. Now I'm done with my EMT course and just need to take the NREMT CBT, but I need to have a notarized photocopy of both sides of that damn BLS card for state certification. I may just have to retake. Oh well.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with KEVD18 as a AHA Instructor for all levels, I send all my records to Training Center where they are kept. AHA no longer keeps records on file for education and training (hence the reason for training centers). 

Contact your education facility or instructor to purchase another replacement card. 

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I agree with KEVD18 R/r 911




can someone call hell and see what the weather is? im guessing its pretty frozen...


----------



## fma08 (Jun 16, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> can someone call hell and see what the weather is? im guessing its pretty frozen...



hahahaha


----------



## DBieniek (Jun 16, 2008)

I would suggest retaking the BCLS course...

We are required to retake it every six months at my company.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 17, 2008)

DBieniek said:


> I would suggest retaking the BCLS course...
> 
> We are required to retake it every six months at my company.



every six months? are you kidding me? thats four times as often as the aha reccomends/requires. FOUR TIMES!!! sure, maybe a 30min refresher, skills verification session that often but a full recert course twice a year, my god.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 17, 2008)

The company is probably covering their butts. Studies show if you don't use it, you forget it! Nothing wrong with extra refreshers. 

AHA in our area was notorious for not getting cards out and losing paperwork. Most facilities now do their own cards. I would contact the place where you took the class or the instructor. They should be able to fix you up with a card.

In the interest of time though, rather than wait a week for phone tag, looking up of records, mail, I'd probably just re-take the course.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 17, 2008)

the op mentioned that they arent having any luck with their training center, so that route obviously isnt working. 

covering their butts? i would say the QUADRUPLING the nationally accepted standard goes much farther that a simple cya. its asinine. as i said, a short skills refresher that often fine. recite the standards/algorithms, demonstrate your competency in the mechanical skills and go on about your day. this would take maybe 15 minutes. how long does the state certification exam station for resuscitation take? thats all you need to prove you still know it. sitting through a four hour recert twice a year would drive me insane.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 17, 2008)

I was thinking about just re-taking it and sending the bill to my instructor...


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 17, 2008)

i like it. simple, easy to remember. run with it.

although, i wouldnt expect much


----------

